# Upland changes



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

I was wondering what everyone thought about the change in season dates mainly for sagehens and chuckars? :roll:


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

The changes are good for both hunters and upland game. If you feel differently please voice your opinions as to why.


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

_Chukars still need to be pushed back to a mid October opener..._


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Jim Nasium said:


> _Chukars still need to be pushed back to a mid October opener..._


Agreed!

The UCWF and the UGAC both lobbied to that effect, but after much discussion and frustration the DWR decided to go with a late Sep. opener. Still the season is longer for nearly all species, the dates have been combined and consolidated, and the "slightly" later season will hopefully help broods; it certainly won't hurt 'em.

It aint perfect, but historically its probably the most extensive group of changes in Utah upland law *EVER*!!! And we did it in 1 year :!:

We've got 3 more years until we can change things again so lets all keep our foot on the gas!


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Let's get forest grouse open on Sept 1. Idaho and Wyoming both do it and it works just fine. That's one upland bird that doesn't get a population dent from hunting. They're pursued, but not to the extent and time as other birds.....

One thing that would help is out of staters. The later in the season I go, the less likely I am to hunt in Utah. Weather is a huge factor for traveling for me and my family...so have the hunting available when out of staters could profit...I bring a fair amount of money with me to spend on local economies when I come to town. It don't think it would hurt anything.


----------



## Jonny Utah (Jul 4, 2008)

i agree on the grouse issue. upland and bird hunters money ain't no good in this state, the only money they care about is big game!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

In southwest Wyoming, deer, elk and moose archery season, and the forest grouse season opens Sept 1. 

It's a nice treat to be able to get a few birds with the bow during the popular opening week of the big game archery hunt.

The bird population here appears to be holding up well, especially pine grouse.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

The september first opener for grouse in Idaho is sometimes just to early I have seen it when the ruffed chicks still had pin feathers. I saw guys just shooting up the little things they could fly but I thought it was chicken s..t....I don't think the weather should be much of a factor in mid september for you to come out and hunt a few grouse caddis. I am sorry your plans got messed up.

The partridge changes I like. The only change that concerns me a little is the early opener for pheasants. I am concerned if it were a cloudy day it would still be to dark to be safe, and ID hens from Roosters. There are a lot of guys out on opening day where I hunt it has been scarey a few times anyway. I will waite until it is light enough to see anyway but I know lots will not. 
It may work out fine but that is my only concern.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

caddis8 said:


> Let's get forest grouse open on Sept 1. Idaho and Wyoming both do it and it works just fine. That's one upland bird that doesn't get a population dent from hunting. They're pursued, but not to the extent and time as other birds.....


Great point Caddis8. We lobbied to that effect also, but it was shot down time and again&#8230;most notably by Archery Hunters. As wyogoob noted, ID and WY both have big game hunts going on at the same time, and nobody is complaining in those states, nor is it showing any biological detriment. Also, there was some discussion about young grouse in that early of a season. In my opinion two weeks will give the birds little more time to mature, and if they have pin feathers on Sep 1st, the will undoubtedly have them on Sep. 15th. It's a question of ethics of course, and one often more difficult to handle than questions of biology. Either way, it didn't get changed this year&#8230;but there is always next year. We are trying.

Bret, that's the first time I have had anyone concerned about the opening time on the pheasant season, but it's a valued and viable concern. For what its worth the opening time is no different or early than any other upland bird (the dark per-dawn mornings of the pine choked mounatins for example.)

But Pheasant hunters do seem to concentrate, and in the lowlands no less, so it could be a valid safety concern. But in my opinion, we don't need to legislate for the sloppy safety misgivings of a few.

Without the concerned views of you'all we wouldn't have a guide as to what decisions to make. Your concerns mean more than you know.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

IMHO the reasons there are pin feathers in forest grouse in early September, or any game bird for that matter, is two-fold:
A) Some birds are in the molt, just like early waterfowl.
B) I think ruffs and maybe pine grouse will lay eggs again if there clutches are lost by predation and/or bad weather; usually cold wet spring/early summer weather. (I have seen varying brood sizes of ruffs at the same time of year and males "drumming" very late.)


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

These grouse were just late hatches but they were all that size that year they were small like quail. It was not sport for me or my dogs just time to wait a couple of weeks.

that is my only concern over any other hunt any other day Zim. Hunters are concentrated in the area I hunt plus there are many good ol boys that only hunt the opening day of pheasant season and opening day of riffle season. It is no biggy I just hope we don't have any injuries or deaths. I know duck hunters hated that opening time on the pheasant opener and for valid reason. I would have liked it to have stayed 8:00 am. 
Maybe I will change my mind.

Bret


----------

